# Sync speeds beyond 1/500 sec (not leaf shutters)



## BL (Jan 22, 2014)

So there are Canon compacts like the powershot G15 that allow for insanely fast sync speeds of 1/2000. Can someone please explain how that's possible? Does it have to do with the size of the sensor and/or shutter assembly?

Thanks!


----------



## Rudeofus (Jan 22, 2014)

From what I read here, the G15 has exactly that: a leaf shutter.


----------



## BL (Jan 22, 2014)

thanks for the callout, not sure how i missed that!

maybe then another way to phrase the question:

What exactly gives one DSLR a sync speed of 1/500sec (e.g. a dated Nikon D40/D70, arguably an amateur camera) vs 1/180sec (e.g. Canon's 6D)?

Sensor size? Although I do recall the original Canon EOS-1D having a 1/500sec sync...


----------



## Rudeofus (Jan 22, 2014)

BL said:


> What exactly gives one DSLR a sync speed of 1/500sec (e.g. a dated Nikon D40/D70, arguably an amateur camera) vs 1/180sec (e.g. Canon's 6D)?
> 
> Sensor size? Although I do recall the original Canon EOS-1D having a 1/500sec sync...


If you know, how a focal plane dual curtain shutter works, it becomes fairly obvious: the faster the curtains move, the faster speeds you can achieve without running in slit mode. From a physical standpoint, only light speed is the limit, but for obvious reasons shutters move more slowly. Fast moving shutters were considered a professional feature because they allowed you to shoot with flash in bright light with large apertures. Now idea how the D40 ended up with this feature except for Nikon showing off the beauty of smaller sensors.


----------



## rs (Jan 22, 2014)

Rudeofus said:


> BL said:
> 
> 
> > What exactly gives one DSLR a sync speed of 1/500sec (e.g. a dated Nikon D40/D70, arguably an amateur camera) vs 1/180sec (e.g. Canon's 6D)?
> ...


One of the curtains was electronic in both the D40 and the 1D.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jan 22, 2014)

I have a g15 and have gotten syncs up to 1/1000th. The shutter is electronic and allows a ludicrous sync speed. I think I could have gone faster but I was using El cheapo triggers. :/


----------



## flowers (Jan 31, 2014)

BL said:


> thanks for the callout, not sure how i missed that!
> 
> maybe then another way to phrase the question:
> 
> ...



The 6D is an amateur FF camera. It has an FF sensor, but many other limitations. That said, you can use a HSS flash on it like on any other camera with a focal plane shutter: HSS supports any shutter speed. Unfortunately the fastest shutter speed is 1/4000 on the 6D, so that's the maximum you can sync your flash to. The 6d can't do faster than 1/4000 shutter speed because of its inferior shutter. The cheap price doesn't come cheap (pun intended): it's not inexpensive, it's cheap!


----------

